# Figure this one out!



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*O.K. here it is. *​ 
*1)The NRC passes laws to give Disease control permits to any property owner with a confirmed case in the county of bovine tuberculosis or lands within 30 miles of a confirmed case of a disease.*​ 
*2) Emmet County has had 2 deer that have tested positive for bovine tuberculosis between 1975-2008.*​ 
*3) The NRC just passed the open & closed DMU's for 2009, Emmet County closed - NO doe tags.*​ 
*Question - how can they continue to give away DCP's (Disease control permits) in Emmet county but no doe tags?????????*​ 

*5.77 Disease control permit; standards, conditions, records; unlawful acts.*
Sec 5.77 (1) Disease control permits may be issued to any owner of property in a county with a confirmed case of​bovine tuberculosis or lands within 30 miles of a confirmed case of a disease.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterV_128589_7.pdf

*EMMET County Information*

*Deer Tested Positive for BovineTB in EMMET County 1975 - 2008Tested Positive: 2*

Northwest Michigan Community Health Agency220 W. GarfieldCharlevoix,MI 49720231-547-6523 - Phone231-547-6238 - Fax 

*Deer Tested for BovineTB in EMMET County by Year*

*Carnivore Tested for BovineTB in EMMET County 1996 through December 31, 2007*

_Carnivore__Number Tested_
Badger3
Coyote29
Gray Fox1
Raccoon2
Red Fox1

*Deer Tested Positive for BovineTB in EMMET County 1975 - 2008 *_Tested Positive:_ 2
http://www.michigandnr.com/bovinetbcountiesmap/default.asp?sec=6&LinkID=48&county=24



Attached is a copy of 3.105a of the Wildlife Conservation Order that was approved by the Natural Resource Commission pertaining to the designation of Deer Management Units as open or closed to antlerless license sale. The actual quotas will not be set until the July 9 NRC meeting. Lastly, an area "open" to antlerless licenses may actually have a quota of zero, effectively not allowing any antlerless harvest.

The Wildlife Conservation Order and the NRC amendments to the order are available from the Michigan website at http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Ch...I_128581_7.pdf

*3.105a Deer management units open to antlerless license quotas.*
Sec. 3.105a (1) Notwithstanding any other provision of this section the status of each deer management unit for antlerless deer licenses shall be as follows:



*DMU Number DMU Name Private Land License Public Land License*
024 Emmet County Closed Closed​


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont know John,I gave up on them a while ago.Its a lost cause trying to make sense of what they do


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Here we have an example of the "fine spirit of inter-departmental cooperation" exibited by our leaders in the fight against that "highly infectious, deadly, destructive disease".It is imperative that we attempt to politically gratify both livestock owners and other segments of the population.


----------



## blizzak (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a little confused John? Are you saying they have only tested 36 carnivores in 11 years (roughly 3 a year) in Emmet county, and that none were infected?

Also in 33 years they have 2 positives in deer, out of how many?

I do get your point, trust me. I'm just kinda sketchy on these facts. Thanks.


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

blizzak said:


> I'm a little confused John? Are you saying they have only tested 36 carnivores in 11 years (roughly 3 a year) in Emmet county, and that none were infected?


Im guessing that means 36 tested positive...makes more sense to me like that but could be wrong


----------

